# Help with a bottle age verification and possible value



## Dayshamb (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a ball glass jar that I picked up out of an Indian dump. It seems to be dated from the Ball emblem from 1894 to 1895. There are no markings on the side or around or anything like that it's it's only on the bottom. Side ridges go all the way up through the lid and it's looking to be made before the 1900. Problem is I can't find any to verify. It is clear and about 8 in tall and a screw on lid that was extremely rusted. I have 4 different references for age but no other pictures that match.


----------



## Dayshamb (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes this is my first post so I didn't know how to do it


----------



## Dayshamb (Jun 24, 2014)

Here are some more


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 24, 2014)

Some have found this helpful but I can't verify phone usage  http://www.antique-bottle...st-images-m651559.aspx


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's a link for dating Ball jars from Minnetrista:  http://www.minnetrista.net/blog/2013/06/27/ball-family-history/how-to-date-a-ball-jar/Bob Clay also has a similar article out there.Ball made very few jars in clear before the 1900's, from your description it sounds like it's a pretty modern jar, but as mentioned above, a photo would help a lot. -Tammy


----------



## Dayshamb (Jun 24, 2014)

I have already researched those links that is where I came up with the date. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Dayshamb (Jun 24, 2014)

More pictures


----------



## coreya (Jun 24, 2014)

Jar made sometimes after the late 1970's or there about as a product jar.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 26, 2014)

Actually, I think this style logo is the 1933-1962 variety, note the open base of the B and the loop as it crosses the downstroke.  Definitely not an 1890's variety of logo, that one the script is more upright and the B is open in the middle.  -Tammy


----------



## jargeezr (Jun 27, 2014)

Tammy, I think you missed the ® after the Ball logo. Definitely a 70's product jar, maybe later.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 27, 2014)

Indeed I did miss it  - your eyes are far better than mine!


----------

